# beep test VS 1.5 mile run.  Both give me different V02 Max results?



## damine3144 (27 Apr 2010)

So i'm trying to get my beep test score up. Because it sucks and it's not where i want to be. I'm at a 9.5 

I goto the gym. I measure 65 ft. And i listen to the beep test on my ipod and thats what i get. A 9.5.... as far as V02 max  im at 44.9 ml/kg/min which puts me in the fair category.

I just finished doing the 1.5 mile run in 9:15 . which gives me a V02 max of 55 ml/kg/min and that puts me in the excellent category. 

does anyone know what the hell is going on here! that beep test is driving me nuts. I just can't seem to get much bettter at it the last 2 months. I been doing all sorts of high intensity intervals and HIIT. cross fit. I'd like to think im in pretty good shape.  My 1.5 mile run seems to think so. 

anyone know whats going on here! lol


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2010)

You are trying to compare "apples" and "oranges".  You are comparing the "stop, pivot and go" of the Beep Test to the "straight" and "constant" (More or less) 1.5 mile run.  Two different tests and logically going to give different results.


----------



## damine3144 (27 Apr 2010)

well yes different results i expected. But they both are goign to render similar results as far as comparing your V02 max test results. maybe off by  point or 2. not 10!  running 1.5 miles at 10:00 is suppose to be equivelent to 10.5 on the beep test is it not?  so if my beep test is at 9.5. and im running 1.5 miles under 9:15.  i must really suck at stop pivot and go lol


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2010)

I'm just thinking that you are putting different stresses on the body with these two tests.  Actually working different muscles, and breathing is affected differently.  Same I suppose as trying to compare flat land runs to hills; different affects on muscles and breathing.

Now, I am not a SME on this either, so take that into account.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Were the measurements taken by the same person using the same equipment?  There may be cause for different readings if they were taken by a different person, or using different gauges/mechanisms to measure.  

Much the same as having your heart rate monitored.  Did you have a coffee?  Did you have a full stomach or were you between meals?  Had you done any strenuous work or were you resting?  What altitude were you at?  Were you on medication?  Many factors that could give you a different reading, at different times during the day.


----------



## McD (28 Apr 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> 9.5.... as far as V02 max  im at 44.9 ml/kg/min which puts me in the fair category.
> 
> V02 max of 55 ml/kg/min and that puts me in the excellent category.



Just how are you calculating your VO2 Max ? This measurement takes some serious equipment that requires someone to monitor it, and from my experiences this couldnt be done whilst performing a beep test (Correct me if Iam wrong). 

Maybe look into that. Im curious to know how you get your VO2 readings. It costs me lots of money, and sprinting uphill on a tredmill till I near blackout to get mine. All the while hooked up to a mouth piece and headset and computer.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

i dont drink coffee.  Im on a eating plan. and i train only a certain amount of time  after my meals. I have the beep test on my ipod. so i goto the base gym and i got their measuring tape. and i measure 65 ft "20 meters" I mark it and i run it. once a week. I just did the 1.5mile at the base gym aswel. inside.  so theres not incline factors and such. 

I just have to find a wat to overcome that beep test. 9.5 is not going to help get me selected for csor.  my 1.5 is great. but that's not what their testing.
it not the most accurate way to get your V02 max. but theirs sites on the internet that you put in your results. and it gives you your V02.

just the same as calcualting you body fat without using those expensive machines. it stilll gives you a close enough reading to see where your at.


i mean unless your a top noch athlete you dont really need to be wasting your money on expensive equitment to pin point your V02. but thats just me. these tests like the beep test. and the 1.5 mile is another way for testing your V02 fitness results. thats why the beep test was created


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

I think you may be putting too much stress on yourself for the CSOR testing.  Be in the best physical shape you can be, and do the test.  Don't get your head wrapped around what your VO2 Max is.  You will either pass the testing, or be told to try again when you have improved your fitness to a higher level.  At the sounds of it, you really don't have much to worry about, other than the mental stress you are creating for yourself.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

well. you are right I am putting way to much stress on my body just for this test. Might be because i use to think i was in great shape. running 10km no problem. then i found the beep test. And it was a kick in the face lol I'll still pass the test im sure. but only the best get selected. So im doing  my best to up it.


----------



## McD (28 Apr 2010)

I need to provide proof asper many fire departments selection guidelines, so every 6 months I am back to a University to do it. Hopefully no more of that. I wouldnt want to guess how much the equipment costs, and for that reason doubt there is a very acurate home kit. 

I wouldn't trust much in the way of numbers otherwise. 

What is your beep test goal? 
Where did you download the test from? (Silly I know) 
Interval training can be real rough on you...maybe yo're plateauing if you have been training this way a while? 
What is failing you (By your standards) Speed or Endurance/ Cardio?
Are you running more than 1.5 miles? Or just capping it there?


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

my goal is atleast a 10.5 which i thought i was already capable of lol

i downloaded the auzzy beep test from google. then i finally found the one we use on google. so i been doing that.

I am sure im pushing really hard. my muscles are very sore. and still i ran 9:15 for a 1.5 mile. sure i could have done better. if i were more rested.

I slowed down after the 1.5 because i gave it my all. then i did interval training for 15 min. then  high incline on the tredmile for another 10.

at first my lungs werent good enough to get me where i wanted for the beep test 2 months ago. when i was at level 8 on the beep.

now i can get to 9.5 and i find my muscles giving out before my lungs. Like i dont make it to the line fast enough anymore. maybe its my muscle endurance giving out.


----------



## ballz (28 Apr 2010)

Ok, I am pretty sure I know the problem...

You are doing all this interval training and anaerobic stuff... are you still doing any cardio? Specifically, distance running? How often per week are you doing it?


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

that long distance is all i ever use to do right. and it didnt mean shit when it came down to the beep test. so i beeen doing the high intensity stough only. for the last month or 2.. i know what your thinking. thats my endurance right there. but my interval training goes past 40 mins. and over 5 kms. so really it should be efficient enough for me to run to level 10 on the beep test right!? i mean thats only wat. 10 min of running


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Apr 2010)

I'm going to echo what others have said.

1. Who cares what your VO2 max is.
2. Develop a good cardio base first.

I've had the best results in the beep test when I've had a distance oriented regimen. I never trained for the beep test in particular, I just ran, always trying to finish the second half of the run substantially quicker than the first. 

As for the 1.5mi, I actually do better on that when I specifically train for it. I don't know if this is more physical or just a psychological thing. 

Again, not a SME, but those are my experiences. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

ok. its not like i really care what my V02 is here guys. It's more like the beep test says im average. the 1.5 mile says im excellent. i find it stupid


----------



## McD (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the extra info. But Ballz beat me too it. 

BEEP TEST= Results of cardovascular and training as a whole (in this case) 

You'll get there eventually but work on you're cardio and endurance. Keep interval training in mind but dont use it as foundation. Too tough on you. cardio. Implement low impact endurance even- swimming or eliptibal or bike. You have to properly rest your joints and muscles or you'll risk injury.

ALSO   Try the beep well rested and feeling 100% but spend twice as long stretching after a good elivated HRwarm up. See how you do. Strech out when done its just as important.


----------



## ballz (28 Apr 2010)

That depends.... if you are doing a sprint/jog interval for 40 minutes then yes it should be enough, however, what you need to keep in mind is how the beep test measures your VO2 max.

Basically, the beep test slowly speeds up your heart rate, to find out the point where your heart can no longer deliver enough oxygen to your muscles. At this point, your muscles start to use other sources of fuel, and can only do this for max 30-45 seconds (this is why each level lasts about 62 seconds.... so that you can't run longer than you should ) before the acids (which are a byproduct of burning glycogen/etc for fuel instead of oxygen) cause your legs to seize/cramp up and stop running as fast as you want to. This is the burning sensation someone gets in their legs from the beep test.

If what good cardio does, is raise your max heart rate... Someone with shitty cardio (and therefore, a less capable heart) may start burning other sources of fuel at 150 beats per minute, and therefore have their legs seize up and stop running at level 4.... someone with good cardio, and a strong heart, maybe be able to deliver the necessary oxygen to their legs at 200, 210, or beyond, beats per minute, and therefore, their legs won't start seizing up until level 11, 12, 13, etc.

Good aerobic training breeds good anaerobic performance, and good anaerobic training breeds good aerobic performance (this is why competitive distance runners (marathon runners even) actually do sprint training once per week). You can't take one out of the equation, eventually you will stop improving. Both boxers and hockey players (both very anaerobic sports) need good cardio for similar reasons.

If I were you, I would start running 8km, at least twice a week, and run for time, try and get a better time each time. This will have you running at high heart rates for sustained periods of time, and will raise your max heart rate. Keep doing sprint/interval training (you shouldn't be doing this more than twice a week) as well, but work the cardio in there.


----------



## Retical (28 Apr 2010)

If you're running on treadmill... i assume since you did incline afterwards, that would be the difference. Treadmills make running considerably easier. Try your 1.5 mile run on a track (6 Laps) and see how you do. 1.5 miles in 9:15 is pretty impressive thats almost 1.5 6 minute miles, and anyone whos run a 6 minute mile knows the pace is pretty difficult. I couldnt run the time you did and ive done great on my beep test. Anyways keep it up, run some distance runs and you'll be successful.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

ballz that info was kick  ass bro lol

you made your point. and no i didnt run the 1.5 mile on the tredmil. i just went to the tredmil after words to do some hill running. because i wasnt around any real hillls. and im big on the stairs and hills runnning for strength


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2010)

I'm going to give you your advice. 

Quit looking at numbers and just push yourself to your max.

Then push past that.

 You can't compare numbers, tests, styles, exercises and you can't replace medical and lab instruments with an internet program.

Get the CSOR entrance minimums and practice to surpass every one of them to surpass them in spades.

One final bit, acceptance into CSOR or JTF2 is not decided on your physical fitness alone. Don't let other skills go to waste, or fade, in the pursuit of the perfectly ripped physic.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

that's exacly what i been doing. once a week i run the beep test. min 9.im at 9.5

then i do the rest.            push ups min 40 - i do 70
                                          sit ups min 40 (in 60 sec) i do 60
                                         pull ups min 5 - i do 15
                   
andi take my time doing those. full proper form.
i do my test in about 2-3 weeks. so im hoping my beep will go up one full level to 10.5


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2010)

Good luck.

I think we're done here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

